# Un breve comentario acerca de comparativas y shootouts de mtbikes



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimados amigos , ciclistas de montaña y miembros del foro :



Dicen que una forma de alcanzar la eficacia o la eficiencia es competir o compararse , yo diría que lo menos que puede uno hacer en ocasiones es “medirse “ y de ahí partir para poder entrar en una comparación o comparativa como Uds. gusten llamarle , es decir a veces uno NO sabe que tan buena es nuestra bici hasta que no la compara uno con otra , o bien , que tan bueno uno es como ciclista hasta que no se da uno las tres en una carrera o contra otros del mismo nivel .


Ya sé y entiendo que hay muchos a los que no les gusta competir y está bien , cada quien tiene sus propios gustos y carácter , así como existen muchos bikers que viven intensamente las competencias y cada semana andan en busca de carreras y retos , también hay a quien le vale mothers las races y similares , y también hay los que ruedan porqué para ellos el mountain bike es una forma de vida ...... un estrecho contacto con la naturaleza ...... sacar fotos en las rodadas , convivir amigablemente con nuestros semejantes ciclistas , con nuestros hermanos del pedal y disfrutar de nuestras bicis..


También hay quien es feliz con la bici que tiene , lo cual debería ser lo más lógico , hay a quien le vale gorro lo último en tecnología bicicletera , le valen gorro las bicis de boutique , le vale el bling , el blang, el bleng el blong y demas ....y también están bien , todos estamos bien , este es un mundo libre .


Bueno con tanto positivismo y viendo que no tengo nada que hacer por el resto del día puesto que ya desayuné , ya rode en mi bici de carretera , ya hice mi gimnasia para estirar músculos, ligamentos , tendones y todo lo que todavía pueda yo estirar , ya me bañé y las películas de matiné todavia no comienzan , pues se me ocurrió escribir este pequeño mensaje acerca de las comparativas o shootouts .


Dicen que ; “ las comparaciones son odiosas “ , pero también dicen que ; “ las comparaciones son fáciles de hacer una vez que has probado la perfección “ , yo pienso que ambas sentencias son muy Evenflo .


Y hablando de bicis que es de lo que se trata , todos o casi todos hemos leído alguna vez tanto en revistas especializadas como en sitios especializados en la red muchas comparativas de bicis o shootouts , digamos que viéndo los shootouts o comparativas con cierto grado de actitud positiva nos pueden servir para tomar alguna decisión , tener una buena información , conocer , ver puntos de vista que de las bicis tienen en otros países .


Obvio que no siempre estamos de acuerdo con los resultados de las compas , pero bueno , démosle a los profesionales que hacen ésto el reconocimiento de que por algo viven de hacer esas comparativas o al menos algo les deben de pagar por hacerlas , aunque a los que nos gusta el mtbike hasta de gratis las haríamos , bueno si estuvieramos calificados para hacer comparativas , que se ven fáciles pero tienen su alto grado de dificultad y hay que saber , además de que hay que tener las bicis para poderlas rodar y probar.



También es cierto que pueden tener un poco de mano negra en ocasiones.


En lo personal me gustan las comparativas en las que al final los probadores de las bicis y quien escribe la comparativa TOMAN DECISIONES, es decir que otorgan o dan una calificación, me resulta poco satisfactorio que después de chutarme leyendo una comparativa tamaño caguama me salgan con que “la mejor decisión la tiene Ud. , “háganme el ching....favor… entonces para que carambas compararon ? en cambio si la comparativa arroja una calificación, me guste o no por lo menos me da para pensar y estar de acuerdo o no.


Tomando en cuenta lo anterior, me puse a buscar dentro de un período de unos 4 años a la fecha algunas comparativas realizadas en diferentes países, cada comparativa encuadra bicis, precios y enfoques similares, es claro que en alguna de éstas comparativas el modelo ya pudo ser descontinuado, ya ven que la industria de las bicis le sigue los pasos a la de la tecnología electrónica o sea que lo 2010 en dos o tres meses ya es modelo atrasado jajaja.



BICIS DE MONTAÑA DE MENOS DE 1000 DOLARES (USA )

Participantes :


Marin Alpine Trail 3X

Norco Rival

Trek 6000

GT Peace 9R Multi

Giant Yukon FX


AND THE WINNER IS :


Giant Yukon FX


----------------------------------------o----------------------------------------

DOBLES DE ALREDEDOR DE 1600 DÓLARES (USA )


Participantes :


Cannondale Prophet 5

Fisher HiFi

Giant Trance 2

Specialized FSR xc Comp

Trek Fuel EX 6


Calificación :


1.- Fisher

2.-Specialized

3.-Giant

4.-Cannondale

5.-Trek Fuel EX 6

-----------------------------------------o---------------------------------------------


DOBLES DE ALREDEDOR DE 2200 DÓLARES (USA)


Participantes :


Cannondale Rush 800

Iron Horse MKIII Comp

Jamis Dakar XLT2.0

Kona Dawg Primo

Mongoose Teocali Super

Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp





Calificación:


1.-Specialized

2.- Kona

3.-Mongoose

4.-Jamis

5.-Cannondale

6.-Iron Horse

-----------------------------------------o---------------------------------------------

DOBLES DE ALREDEDOR DE 2500 DÓLARES (USA)


Participantes :


Sonix Boom

Specialized Stumpy FSR comp

Santa Cruz Heckler

Giant Trance X2

Gary Fisher Hifi Plus



Calificación:


1.-Giant

2.-Specialized.

3.- Gary Fisher

4.-Santa Cruz

5.-Sonix



---------------------------------------------o--------------------------------------------







DOBLES ECONÓMICAS (EUROPA )


Participantes :


Fuji Thrill Lt 2.0

Ghost ARM 5700

Giant Trance 3

GT I Drive 5-3.0

Haro Shift R5

Jamis Dakar XLT 2.0

KTM Prowler AT 2

La Pierre 425-130 RS

Merida Trans Mission

Mondraker Foxy

Scott Genius MC-50



Calificación:


1.-Jamis

2.-Ghost

3.-KTM y Mondraker

4.-La Pierre.

5.-Haro

6.- Scott

7.-Giant y GT

8.- Fuji



---------------------------------------O-----------------------------------------






DOBLES PRECIO INTERMEDIO (EUROPA )


Participantes :


BH Trail Hunter D60-K

Corratec X Force XO

Kona Dawg Primo

Orbea Rallon XFX

Rocky Mountain ETS-X

Specialized Enduro Elite

Trek Remedy 6



Calificación:


1. - BH

2. - Specialized.

3. - Rocky M.

4.- Orbea

5. - Kona

6. - Trek Remedy

7.- Corratec



---------------------------o------------------------------------------







DOBLES CHIPOCLUDAS ( EUROPA )


Participantes :


Cannondale Prophet

Commencal Meta 5.10

Devinci Remix 5

Orange 5 Pro Hope

Santa Cruz Blur LT1

Titus Motolite

Ventana X-5



Calificación:


1. - Titus

2. - Commencal

3. - Ventana

4.- Santa Cruz

5. - Devinci

6. - Cannondale

7.- Orange





---------------------------------O----------------------------------------


DOBLES CHIPOCLUDAS DE FIBRA DE CARBONO ( EUROPA)


Participantes :


Cannondale Rush Carbon 4

Giant Trance Advanced 1

Ibis Mojo

MSC Zion Carbon

Scott Genius MC 20

Specialized StumpJumper Pro Carbon KL FSR



Calificación:


1. - Ibis

2. – Specialized

3. - Giant

4.-MSc y Scott

5. - Cannondale





----------------------------------------o----------------------------------



DOBLES MOUNTAIN BIKE UNITED KINGDOM


Participantes :


Pace 405 Free Floater

Ellsworth Epiphany

Ibis Mojo



Calificación:


1. - Ibis

2. – Pace

3. - Ellsworth

---------------------------------------o--------------------------------------------------


DOBLES FACE TO FACE GERMANY


Participantes:

Ellsworth Epiphany

Ibis Mojo


Calificación:

1. - Ibis

2. – Ellsworth



--------------------------------------------o------------------------------------



HARD SHOOTOUT ENGLAND


Participantes:


RM Element 70

Ibis Mojo Carbon

Turner Five spot TNT

Intense EVP 5.5



Calificación:


1.- Ibis

2.- Turner, Intense y RM



-----------------------------------------o-------------------------------------------------


DOBLES DE ENSUEÑO ENGLAND


Participantes:


Intense Tracer VP

Santa Cruz Blur LTC

Titus FTM

Tomac Snyper 140-2

Turner DW 5 Spot

Yeti 575 Carbon



Calificación:


1.- Turner

2.- Intense, Yeti, Santa Cruz y Tomac.

3.- Titus


---------------------o------------------------


MEGACOMPARATIVA ESPAÑOLA

Participantes :

Santacruz Blur Lt 2
Specialized Enduro SL Expert
Lapierre Zesty 514
Ibis Mojo Carbon
KTM Prowler 1.0
Mondrake Foxy R
Giant Reign Zero
Commencal Meta 5-5-1
Yety 575
Felt Compulsion 1
Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC 50
Merida One Five O 3000D
GT Force 1.0
Orbea Rallon XFX
Ventana El Terremoto 6.0
MSC Zion RR
Jamis Dakar XAM 2.0
Ghost Amr Plus 9000
Orange Five Pro

Calificación :

1.- Lapierre
2.-Santacruz
3.-Ghost
4.-Orange
5.- Ibis
6.-Specialized
7.- Yety
8.- Giant
9.- Orbea
10.- KTM
11.- Mondraker
12.- MSC
13.- Ventana
14.- GT
15.- Merida
16.- Commencal
17.- Felt
18.- RM
19.- Jamis


OTRA COMPARATIVA ESPAÑOLA :

Participantes :


Giant Trance X 2
Scott genius 80
Lapierre Zesty 214
Focus Thunder 3.0
Cannondale RZ One 20 3
Kona One 20 Deluxe
Trek Fuel EX 6
Merida Onetwenty HFS 1000
Ghost AMR 5900
MSC Zion
Mondraker Factor R

Calificación :

1.-Trek
2.-Giant
3.- Scott, Lapierre .
4.- Kona , Ghost .
5.- MSC
6.- Mondraker
7.- Cannondale , Merida .
8.- Focus



Les deseo a todos un incomparable día .


the last biker


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Lo bueno es que el título corresponde a la extensión del comentario :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Me da gusto ver que mi futura bici está en los primeros lugares, y tampoco sabía que Ibis fuera conocida en Europa. 

saludos


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

El problema de las comparativas es que son completamente subjetivas. Seas pro o no. Quizás pueden ser peores las de los pro, por que usan parametros que nosotros los mortales no usan.

Lo que para algunos es bueno, para otros es malo. Entonces la misma bici, con los mismos componentes, de la talla correcta, para el mismo uso, a uno le puede parecer una maravilla y a otro lo puede dejar desilusionado. Siempre hay que contemplar esto. Por decir, a alguien le puede parecer muy bien que una bici sea ligera, y que por eso baja bien, pero para otro, de la misma bici, para bajar, piensa que no es tan buena por ligera.

El problema de los reviews de revistas es que creo que muchos son tendenciosos, o juzgan a la bici por algún compnente (tijera, frenos, ruedas, etc.), cuando la bici se vende únicamente el cuadro. Revisa cuando fue la última vez que MBA puso un comentario negativo a una Specialized, por decir. Siempre la bici en revisión es "the ultimate trailbike"... Cierto es que las ultimas comparaciones que he visto por MBA ya vienen con comentarios mas reales, en las que especificamente te dicen que no conviente tal o cual bici... pero creo que esas marcas no se anuncian en su revista. Y nunca aparece quienes son los que la evalúan, a excepción de que sea por el gran maestro guru sabio R.C.  Sería mas informativo si supieras quienes la probaron y escribieron su review, eso haria mas facil que compararas lo que estas leyendo contra el que lo escribio. Por decir, si sabes que Bill X es un downhillero, no le pondría el mismo peso a su opinion sobre una bici de competición de XC a que si comparara una Demo 8, SC V-10 o cualquier otra bici de DH.

Otra de las cosas que creo que pueden ser un poco deficientes los reviews pro es que solo prueban las bici por muy pocos días, así que no puedes darte una idea clara de que tal sea el funcionamiento a largo plazo (si tiene algo que tienda a romperse, cuidado especial, etc.).

También, solo pueden comparar un numero finito de bicis. Puede que la bici que mejor se adapte a tí y a tu presupuesto no la consideraron, por cualquier motivo.

Lo cierto es que casi todas las bicis actuales pueden funcionar muy bien si son de tu talla, asi que es difícil únicamente por reviews o comparativas.

Creo que lo mas importante es leer comentarios de usuarios que las han tenido, ver para que las usan, y como les ha funcionado.


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

De cuales revistas son las comparativas?

para saber cuales son serias y cuales no!


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Ja, ja, ja, Oye Last Biker, resumiste 27 tomos de revistas coleccionables en un solo post !!!
Eso si es un record 
Coincido con Rzoz, las comparativas son interesantes, pero no determinantes, del todo.

A mi me a pasado que tengo varias horquillas (6) y me gusta intercambiarlas entre mis diferentes bicis, y al hacerlo una bici se comporta totalmente diferente con otra horquilla !! y eso que estoy cambiando un solo componente !!

Ahorita estoy probando la Turner Flux, con la Marzocchi 55 (ya se, Last Biker, me vas a matar, pero todo sea por la investigacion y desarrollo de la industria biker) y la Rune con una Manitou Super SVP 140 mm. Ya les posterare algunas fotos y datos interesantes.

Ojala todos fueramos como las mujeres que no le importa que bici traen y disfrutan de las rodadas igual en una bici boutique, que en una de fibra de cancel.

El otro dia le preste la Kona Kula Supreme a mi novia, y nos fuimos a la primavera y como traia unas llantas semi- slick, no la podia alcanzar al subir la torre 2 (aparte de que tiene muy buena condicion fisica, pues es instructora de spinning).

Una semana despues, dije, no me la vuelve a hacer y le cambie las llantas por unas Telonix 2.40 y nos fuimos nuevamente a rodar, y ahora si no se la acababa, y ahora era ella la que no me podia alcanzar.

Y me dice: Oye como fue que te superaste tanto en una semana, pues que tomaste viagra o que ?
Lo que paso despues ya no se los puedo contar, porque este foro es para todo publico.
Saludos.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

rzozaya1969 said:


> El problema de las comparativas es que son completamente subjetivas. Seas pro o no. Quizás pueden ser peores las de los pro, por que usan parametros que nosotros los mortales no usan.
> 
> Lo que para algunos es bueno, para otros es malo. Entonces la misma bici, con los mismos componentes, de la talla correcta, para el mismo uso, a uno le puede parecer una maravilla y a otro lo puede dejar desilusionado. Siempre hay que contemplar esto. Por decir, a alguien le puede parecer muy bien que una bici sea ligera, y que por eso baja bien, pero para otro, de la misma bici, para bajar, piensa que no es tan buena por ligera.
> 
> ...


Coincido contigo. Probar una bici unas cuantas veces no te dice lo mismo que si la pruebas 1 año. Y los tests no son definitivos, pero sí ayudan. Pero por ejemplo, en MBA le hicieron un test a la Chumba VF2 y decían que el shock quedaba muy lejos y era complicado alcanzar la palanca del propedal, que no mamen, porque el shock está súper a la mano y de hecho está en el mismo lugar que en la Titus Motolite, una bici que probaron en el mismo número y jamás dijeron nada!..ja ja. Bueno, lo que pasa es que MBA es todo un caso ja ja,Por cierto, quienes tengan un número a la mano, verán que cuando hacen un test de una Tomac, dicen que son increíbles... y si revisan quienes intervienen como consultores de MBA (generalmente está en la página 2 o 3 de cada número), verán que John Tomac es uno de ellos ja ja, le quita toda objetividad no??

Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> *Ja, ja, ja, Oye Last Biker, resumiste 27 tomos de revistas coleccionables en un solo post !!!
> Eso si es un record *
> 
> Mi estimado Dr Foes , no te creas nada mas tomé información de hace cuatro años a la fecha y más o menos fue 60% de revistas y el 40 % de la web .
> ...


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Mi querido Last Biker:

Cuando se baja y sube como los mismos dioses, en la montaña, como en mi caso, poco importa las comparativas, pero si vas en una RM es notable aún mas el desempeño y habilidad del ciclista.

Lo que quiero decri que hay mano negra ahi, las RM deberian de ocupar el No. 1 en todas las listas.

A menos que no subas y bajes como los dioses  

Buen fin de semana para todos!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Tienes razón Dr. ,así lo comente en mi mensaje desde un principio , cuando escribí &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. " Y hablando de bicis que es de lo que se trata , todos o casi todos hemos leído alguna vez tanto en revistas especializadas como en sitios especializados en la red muchas comparativas de bicis o shootouts , digamos que viéndo los shootouts o comparativas con cierto grado de actitud positiva nos pueden servir para tomar alguna decisión , tener una buena información , conocer , ver puntos de vista que de las bicis tienen en otros países .
> 
> Obvio que no siempre estamos de acuerdo con los resultados de las compas , pero bueno , démosle a los profesionales que hacen ésto el reconocimiento de que por algo viven de hacer esas comparativas o al menos algo les deben de pagar por hacerlas , aunque a los que nos gusta el mtbike hasta de gratis las haríamos , bueno si estuvieramos calificados para hacer comparativas , que se ven fáciles pero tienen su alto grado de dificultad y hay que saber , además de que hay que tener las bicis para poderlas rodar y probar "&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.
> 
> ...


Por decir, en cuanto a la Mojo, me encontre con un chavo que le daba bien a la bici, le pregunte que tal era la Mojo, y dijo que subia muy bien, pero que no era buena para bajar por que era demasiado ligera... Esto es que cada quien busca diferentes cosas en las bicis..

Yo creo que siempre debemos de preguntarnos sobre los comentarios que leemos, la verdad no siempre lo que dicen se adapta a donde rodamos y como le damos. Para algunos, es muy importante el peso de la bici, para otros no. Alguien puede ser muy sencible al pedal feedback (no se cual es el termino en español), y otros no. Si una revista dice que tal o cual bici tiene un ligero PF, algunos pueden no comprar la bici, aun cuando si la probaran no noten eso.

Y tambien las comparativas no consideran todas las bicis para un uso. Por decir, se limitan a solo ciertas bicis dentro de un rango de precios. Por supuesto no pueden comparar a todas las trailbikes en un solo número, sino que tienen que poner parámetros de comparación (que pueden ser objetivos como limitar bicis dentro de cierto rango de precio, que esten diseñadas para cierto uso, etc.). Entonces puede que no aparezca la bici que quieras, pero eso no hace que esa bici sea buena o mala, sino simplemente que no se consideró por cualquier motivo.

Por decir, a mi punto de vista, la Endorphin se come a la Motolite, inclusive pesando mas. Esto es mi punto de vista, los que me han visto rodar, creo que me lo han comentado, por lo menos que ruedo ahora mejor con la Endo que con la ML, aun cuando creo que la Endo pesa como un kilo o dos mas que la ML. Esto quiere decir que TODOS los que prueben las dos bicis van a opinar lo mismo? Yo no lo creo. A mi no me importa mucho el peso de la bici (sin llevarlo a polos opuestos), pero quizás a otros sí, y los gramos (o kilos) de diferencia pueden hacer mucha diferencia. O puede que el terreno que alguien mas rodara con la ML y la Endo sea diferente a lo que yo ruedo, y en ese caso quizás el peso haga diferencia, o la geometría, o cualquier otra cosa.

Lo que digo es que las revistas son solo una fuente mas de información que hay que consultar al buscar información sobre que bici comprar (o soñar), pero aunque sean muy pro no quiere decir que sepan lo que a nosotros como usarios queremos.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

doccoraje said:


> Lo bueno es que el título corresponde a la extensión del comentario :smilewinkgrin:


Doc, no te disgustes por el hecho de que este post rebase la longitud de tu lectura habitual, entiéndase historietas de Condorito y la Familia Burrón 

saludos


----------

